# New versions of draft flyer - please look



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

feel free to make comments.

OK - this is the original version I produced the other day, but with Comic Sans as the font...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/flyer02-little.jpg

This second one, is the first variation of that. Â As you know, the idea is that it will fold in three to be placed on the windscreen, however, when you do that, the keyline around the edge looks a pit poor as it gets cut off and leaves just three lines. So I created one with three separate boxes, for the three sections.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/flyer01-little.jpg

The last one is a slightly different one again with the TTOC logo outside the bottom box and while you can't see it on the scan, it actually sits on a grey background (the boxes where the copy sits are all still white though).

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/flyer03.jpg

My preferred route is version three, but like I said in the previous posting (on the long thread) it's easier to see with them in your hands. Â If anybody wants me to send them a set, you'd better be quick as I'm leaving in about an hour. Â (5pm)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

(and I know that theoretically it should be send an SAE - but it's probably a bit of a moot point now anyway as we may not be able to put a postal address on.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Kell, these look really cool.

So cool in fact can I have a copy of the word file so I can also use them for the VX site


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thorney - you'd be more than welcome to havea copy of the word file - if it was one. :-/

They were actually created in Quark Express - a Mac design programme. Although, while I created the originals, NuTTs has been copying the design on a programme he uses to produce a printable PDF format for everyone.

Your best bet would be to ask him for those files.


----------

